# What's the difference between boys & girls?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I know most breeders will say that boy fluffs are the lovers, more affectionate. I know when I was contemplating getting a 2nd malt, I wanted another girl and even told people that told me boys are more affectionate that they have never met my Zoe. :wub: And Zoe IS very affectionate. However she is also more independent and therefore doesn't feel the need to shower me with her affection every minute of the day. LOL Jett is my velcro dog and such a cuddly love bug. So I will have to say that with my LIMITED experience, my boy is the more affectionate of the two, but it's more a matter of 'type of affection'. But this is what I've noticed with my two, and have had a couple others tell me it's similar with their's as well, so I thought I'd ask. Are girl fluffs more 'moody'? Are boy fluffs more 'layed back'? Jett is almost always mellow and happy. Really even in the emotions except when greeting someone or if I've been gone and come home.  My Zoe has her mood swings. She can be so excited and happy she can hardly contain herself, but she can also be p.o.'d, grouchy and sad. Such a drama girl! LOL I have recently made the heart breaking decision to leave her with my parents when I'm at the store. She seemed to get stressed when other dogs came in, and with certain people. She would chew her one foot out of anxiety and just seemed unhappy. She was displaying territorial aggression when dogs would come in and no matter what training technique I used, or how I tried to adapt her area, it just seemed to get worse as did her mood. She LOVES staying with Grandma & Grandpa. They used to daycare her when I worked at my old job, before I opened my store. She can chase the squirrels, go for long walks along the creek with Grandpa, and when she's bored, she tells Grandpa it's time to go for a ride in his truck.  So they drive along the field and scare rabbits and birds and whatever wildlife they may find. :HistericalSmiley: Basically, whatever Zoe wants, Zoe gets when Grandpa's in charge! :HistericalSmiley: And she is happily waiting for me and Jett to come pick her up every evening. She just knows when it's 'that' time. 

So are your girl dogs 'moody'? Are your boy dogs more layed back? Just wondering.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I can't compare a boy vs. a girl, but I will say Abbey is most times Very sweet! :wub: She is like a velcro dog & follows me EVERYWHERE!! Even when I go upstairs to make the beds, etc. she will sit at the bottom of the stairs & cry for me (she won't climb the wood steps). BUT whenever anyone sits too close to me, or taps my arm, or anything Abbey turns into a psycho dog. 2 days ago my youngest daughter (whom Abbey just adores!) tapped me on my foot to get my attention & Abbey latched hold of her little arm & didn't let go. I have tried everything & she just snaps eveytime. So, my answer would be that females are Definately MOODY!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE


> What's the difference between boys & girls[/B]


This is a family friendly place.... so I can't exactly go into... err...a... details. :blush: :brownbag: 



We have found that our boys are much more laid back than our rescue, Tiffinay. If she is hungry or has something she does not like, she will stand there and keep telling you until you correct the situation.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Both of mine are pretty happy all around dogs. Jazz is definitely affectionate in a different way then Pixie is. She is very exuberant with her kisses and affection. If you pick her up or get down on the floor, she frantically kisses and wags her tail and just goes bananas. Jazz is more quiet about it. He is stingy with his kisses, but will bury his face in my neck when picked up and just cuddle with me. He has to be in whatever room I'm in at all times, though he doesn't freak if I close him into a different room. He just lays down and waits for me to come back. Pixie is just as happy anywhere. She prefers to have a person in the room with her, but couldn't care less if it's me or my fiance. She adores us both. If she is tired and sleeping however, it takes a freight train to wake her up enough to care where we are at.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I was breeding (Lhasas) I would certainly say that my boys were more affectionate and my girls were more moody. But, neither the boys nor girls were spayed or neutered and I also believe that had a lot to do with the girls' moods.

With Lacie and Tilly, both are spayed (since they were 6 months old -- neither were ever in season), I find that Lacie is like Zoe with her moods although she loves to be where people are. But she can be moody -- the drama queen as you said.

Tilly is more like Jett (even though she's a girl). She's always happy, goes along with anything with no complaints and is just a free spirit.

So now I'm more inclined to believe that it's just personalities and not necessarity sexes.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie is moody ... she'll give me the "evil eye" often!! She also is bossy! She lets me know when its meal time, etc. She is affectionate and sweet and loves to be on my lap in the evenings and she's the one that will sleep curled up against me. 

Catcher is easy going ... never ever moody. He is more of a watch dog than Kallie is and has been known to bark all night!! :smstarz: 
He's very affectionate and loving.

They are both very different from each other but both are such a pleasure to live with! :wub: :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack sticks to me like velcro too. He's super emotional - gets hyper, then sad, then mad, all in a period of seconds. He has to be the center of attention all the time.

It took a while for Jill to get affectionate with us. But now, she's my little sweetie pie. She will cuddle up next to me wherever I am. She scratches at my legs when she wants to get picked up. She practically sits on my face when it's time to go night-night! That's a bit too close...

Anyways, for us, Jack is the dramatic one and Jill is Miss Laid-Back!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie is my laid back lover boy - if he can't be near me to get on my lap, he'll lay as close as he can possibly be and patiently wait for me, no how long it takes. His place is on my lap at all times and the other two know it. When he looks at me, I feel his love right down to my very soul. He is love, pure and simple....but he won't give me a kiss....*sigh*. And he's not a snuggler, he sleeps at the foot of the bed by my feet. He is quiet and kind and friendly. He is a mommy's boy. :wub: 

Abbey is my yappy sassy happy girl. She is my constant companion and personal helper. I cannot do anything around the house (inside or out) without my little helper. She will lay next to me or on her dad's lap. She is definitely a DADDY'S GIRL! Recently I'm discovering she's afraid when we go out in public - she's rather clingy and likes me to hold her. Miss Abbey snuggles in bed and gives me 1 million kisses every morning. Sometimes I feel she just can't get close enough - like if she could climb inside of me, she would. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hannah isn't moody, she's pretty laid back most of the time. Boo isn't moody either but he is much more communicative about his needs, wants, feelings & emotions. Both are affectionate, just in different ways.Both are velcro babies.Boo is the big kisser, Hannah the snuggler. I think it has more to do with their personality than being male or female. If Zoe will be more content with your parents than at the shop, you'd actually be doing her a favor. So even though you will miss having her with you, you're doing a good thing. I don't think either of mine would enjoy being in a shop all day with strangers & strange dogs coming in. Boo would be frightened & Hannah would be trying to run the doggies off.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I was going to pm you Crystal to let you know that boys have outies and girls have innies but then I read your post.  

Mia is very affectionate but then she knows she is "it" everyone has to do with her. She is bossy like when she insist on being pet. She also goes through more emotions (yes emotions) then the boys. Cody is my lover boy he always wants to kiss me and sleep right next to me touching me. He is laid back and my constant body guard. He is even a peeping tom when I'm in the shower. :shocked: He is next to me regardless of who calls him or is in the room. I have caught Mia abandoning me sometimes to go to her dad. So I guess she is more independent.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Isn't it so interesting to see the differences in males and females? Let's see....for me, Benny is the cuddle master, lovebug, super affectionate one BUT only with me! He is glued to me. However, Benny, as we all know has issues w/people he doesn't know. We are in training now working on that, but he is not social w/strangers AT ALL! If he knows you, well he LOVES you. 

Emma, is the kiss machine, loves to give kisses and kisses and more kisses. But she also keeps her space. She doesn't sleep close, rarely. Not much of a cuddler, but does hand out those kisses. And she is also a social butterfly! She loves everyone and anyone. She is the one I can take shopping and she's an angel and loves to get attention from everyone. 

The 2 of them definitley balance each other out. Emma brings Benny out of his shell.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well having two little blokes myself I can say they are both very affectionate but I am unable to compare really although, they are like chalk and cheese in personality.
Scooby is the easy going laid back kind of fella with lots of love and kisses where as Koko is affectionate on his terms and we dare not disturb him when he is asleep as he is known to turn around and let you know his disaproval in no uncertain terms


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

This is a really interesting topic. I've only ever had male Maltese before, but even they have been different from each other of course. Mickey#1 was very nervous and yappy. Micky#2 is a social butterfly, and loves to give kisses. As soon as I got to his old house to pick up when I got him, we were best buddies. I sat down on his previous owners couch, he climbed on my lap, and that was that! :biggrin: Ok... take me home now... :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

For us, it's all about the *clothes*! :smrofl:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Crystal, it's almost as if you're describing Tchelsi and Tatumn ... they fit that synopsis perfectly. Tchelsi is affectionate ... on her own terms. She can be over the moon happy, then pouty ... definitely the more "independent" of the 2. Tatumn is ALWAYS happy, doing his little happy boy prance wherever he goes ... and always ready to play. He has his moments where he wants to be by himself, but he is a real cuddlebug, always wanting to be held ... unless he's playing! He never pouts or looks bored or sad. And one of his nicknames is "Mr. Kissy-face"! Tchelsi gives kisses but not nearly as often ... so it's "special" when you get some Tchelsi shooger.
How funny that our 2 are so alike! 
Steve said something about his female letting you know when she wants something ... and continuing to let you know until the issue is corrected. That is SO Tchelsi!!
Oh ... and I actually think this may be a Maltese thing ... neither of them are at all happy about being bothered when they're sleeping ... especially if you have the gall to accidentally touch them on or near the rear! NEVER do that ... or you WILL hear about it!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 28 2008, 05:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659707


> QUOTE





> What's the difference between boys & girls[/B]


This is a family friendly place.... so I can't exactly go into... err...a... details. :blush: :brownbag: 

Chicken! :smtease: 

We have found that our boys are much more laid back than our rescue, Tiffinay. If she is hungry or has something she does not like, she will stand there and keep telling you until you correct the situation.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Zoe will also try to let Grandma or Grandpa know if something isn't the 'right' way. LOL She even will go to dad's truck to let him know she'd appreciate a ride when she's bored! :HistericalSmiley: I love my girl. She's sooooo smart.

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 28 2008, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659752


> I was going to pm you Crystal to let you know that boys have outies and girls have innies but then I read your post.
> 
> Very funny Maggie! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Mia is very affectionate but then she knows she is "it" everyone has to do with her. She is bossy like when she insist on being pet. She also goes through more emotions (yes emotions) then the boys. Cody is my lover boy he always wants to kiss me and sleep right next to me touching me. He is laid back and my constant body guard. He is even a peeping tom when I'm in the shower. :shocked: He is next to me regardless of who calls him or is in the room. I have caught Mia abandoning me sometimes to go to her dad. So I guess she is more independent.[/B]


I find it interesting that during the day, it's Jett who is plastered to me, but at night it's Zoe that sleeps right next to me. She will work to get as close as possible, and then somehow get even closer. I think Pat said it perfectly, it's like she wants to crawl right inside me. :wub: 

QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Oct 28 2008, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659793


> Well having two little blokes myself I can say they are both very affectionate but I am unable to compare really although, they are like chalk and cheese in personality.
> Scooby is the easy going laid back kind of fella with lots of love and kisses where as Koko is affectionate on his terms and we dare not disturb him when he is asleep as he is known to turn around and let you know his disaproval in no uncertain terms [/B]


 "Chalk & Cheese" :smrofl: I've never heard that expression! Zoe doesn't like to be disturbed either when she's sleeping. :blush: 

QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 28 2008, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659844


> Crystal, it's almost as if you're describing Tchelsi and Tatumn ... they fit that synopsis perfectly. Tchelsi is affectionate ... on her own terms. She can be over the moon happy, then pouty ... definitely the more "independent" of the 2. Tatumn is ALWAYS happy, doing his little happy boy prance wherever he goes ... and always ready to play. He has his moments where he wants to be by himself, but he is a real cuddlebug, always wanting to be held ... unless he's playing! He never pouts or looks bored or sad. And one of his nicknames is "Mr. Kissy-face"! Tchelsi gives kisses but not nearly as often ... so it's "special" when you get some Tchelsi shooger.
> How funny that our 2 are so alike!
> Steve said something about his female letting you know when she wants something ... and continuing to let you know until the issue is corrected. That is SO Tchelsi!!
> Oh ... and I actually think this may be a Maltese thing ... neither of them are at all happy about being bothered when they're sleeping ... especially if you have the gall to accidentally touch them on or near the rear! NEVER do that ... or you WILL hear about it![/B]


You can tell by the look on Jett's face that's he's not thrilled with being disturbed when sound asleep at night. In fact he'll even get off the bed and go to one of his bed's if I'm having trouble falling asleep and doing a lot of tossing and turning. Which is sooo odd since he's my velcro dog. :wacko1: 

But Zoe will voice her displeasure when I dare disturb her beauty sleep! LOL She sounds ferocious, but would never act upon it. And she gets all growly when I touch her near her back end too. How weird is that? But after I've finished rearranging my sleeping position, she just nests right back in as close as possible. Jett will come back to join us once he feels I'm done tossing and turning.


----------

